# Nutrience Kitten Growth



## Lloydarcher (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi! First post on the forums for me, excited to be a new owner.

Anyway, I was just wondering if this is a good food for a 10 Week to have. My breeder used a bag of blue buffalo kibble and over a week or 2 I slowly added in some of this stuff and she didn't like it at first, but now she loves it. 

It's 34% protein min
20% fat min (which i was concerned was too high)

Right now she is eating just that with some ultra bites fruit and veggie mix. Should I be mixing her food to get different nutrients from a different brand?

I have tons of learning to do and it seems like all I do at night is research new hedgehog facts haha. But this is a start.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

We use Nutrience Kitten in our mix which is about 6-7 or several types, it is a great high quality cat food so you chose a good one.

Welcome to HHC, we would love to see pics of your little one 

Read through all the sticky topics in each section and that will give you some good infor, also here a a great online book free to download from our own user Lizard Girl.
http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/petafricanhedgehogs-free.pdf

If you have any questions just ask, everyone here is going to try to help.

Some questions for you 

What sort of cage do you have?
What sort of wheel are you using?
Does he/she get 12-14hrs on light a day?
What is the temperature of the cage?
Does he/she have a heating system and a digital thermometer?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

8 in 1 Ultra Bites Fruit & Veggie Treats for Hedgehogs is not recommended for hedgehogs, it can be dangerous to feed it to them, so I'd hold off on feeding it. Maybe see if you can return it, some pet stores allow you to if the animal doesn't like it and such.


----------



## Lloydarcher (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome PapilionRu!!

I'm relieved to here I made a good food choice. Cause it will be hard to get her off this stuff now cause she loves it lol. I've had her for only 2 weeks and she seems to be warming up to be. I threw a slept in tshirt for her to cuddle with and I think that helped a lot.

As for your questions. My cage is 24" by 18" with a plastic bottom and wired top. Currently I am using a silent spinner wheel which my friend had given me till my CSW comes in (probably the 26th). This wheel is a pain in every way, it's a shame that it's one of the best you can get in stores. The first week I had her, I didn't supplement any light to give her extra light which probably added to her stress. I wish I had of known that earlier. But this week I have been from about 5-9ish pm. As for temperature goes, I've been researching my ass off for the best heat source and will add one to her habitat with in a few days. She keeps around 72-74F right now but only cause I'm home for xmas break. When I'm at work it gets cold in my room so that is definitely my top priority.

Whenever I can get some good quality pictures up I will definitely post them.

P.S. Her name is Lulu. I think I had seen some one else on this forum with a cutie named Lulu

And yes I have been careful of the ultra bites. I won't be buying it again. I make sure she doesn't get the chewy pieces cause of it sticking to her mouth roof. I had also found a rock hard kernel (or so it looks like) In the jar so i'm definitely not getting it again. I actually tried to bite this kernel and it hurt my tooth!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I use Nutrience Kitten too for Ralph - he loves it....once he's a bit older I'll use the adult version probably...

Welcome to HHC and hedgie ownership!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Lloydarcher said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome PapilionRu!!
> 
> I'm relieved to here I made a good food choice. Cause it will be hard to get her off this stuff now cause she loves it lol. I've had her for only 2 weeks and she seems to be warming up to be. I threw a slept in tshirt for her to cuddle with and I think that helped a lot.
> 
> ...


Great to hear your getting everything sorted out for her and Lulu is a cute name 

Heat and light are the most important things right now. Is that 5am-9pm for the light be left on for her?

A space heater or a CHE setup will be your best bet, space heaters can be inexpensive to buy but expensive to run. And then on the opposite end CHE setup is around $100 but is inexpensive to run. I'd go with a CHE setup personally since you once have the 1 hedgehog. 72-74 is on the lower end they should be at. Aim for a temp between 75-80F when you get your setup.

Great that you ordered a CSW - we recommend nothing else lol By far the safest and quietest wheel you will find and sooo easy to clean lol

Depending if she turns into a runner or a cuddler you may not have to change the Nutrience Kitten, runners need the extra fat to keep their weight steady while the cuddlers don't. If you get a weigh scale and weigh her daily it will show you her weight and how it is going also will alert you ahead of time for sickness since hedgehogs are very good at hiding it.


----------



## Lloydarcher (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah I will be going with a CHE but just trying to find a good price. I get 30% discount at petcrazy cause my boss owns it lol, so I may be able to get a nice one for cheap. 

I meant 5pm-9pm ish i will keep light on her. She has access to mother nature from 7am-5pm.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Natural light isn't enough, especially with it being winter. 

Ah so you in Ontario, I've heard of Pet Crazy lol


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> Natural light isn't enough, especially with it being winter.
> 
> Ah so you in Ontario, I've heard of Pet Crazy lol


Really? YIKES! My hedgie's room has a huge window and full sun from 7am until about 4pm. I have been turning the light on for her after that time. The window light actually brings the room temp up about 4 or 5 degrees in the room, and no, she is not in direct sunlight. Do I still need to change my timer? You could be comfortable in sunglasses in that room during the day.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

abrowndog said:


> PapilionRu said:
> 
> 
> > Natural light isn't enough, especially with it being winter.
> ...


Yes really, since it is winter the daylight hours are shorter not to mention they are overcast most of the time here in Canada, and if your hedgie senses this it can trigger hibernation. A desk lamp on a timer set for 7am-9pm is perfect for making sure this doesn't happen.

Edited for the AM.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC!  Your CSW should arrive monday or tuesday.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on Lulu!!
You're going to love your CSW!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks. I am in southern Virginia, USA and we are almost never overcast. I will put her lights on earlier, though. I think I might add on a light sensor so if the clouds do roll in, the lights will come on as well.


----------

